# Blown subs?



## brainbot1 (Feb 19, 2016)

I ****ed myself. I went to play a record the other day and my subs started moving like crazy. I read that if a record player is not set up properly, it can generate a lot of subsonic frequencies.

In addition, I think I had my amplifier gains too high (possibly clipping) and all of sudden I started to hear lots of mechanical noise. 

Now whenever I play music, even at low volume, the subs are strongly distorting. 

Can these be repaired?

FYI these are the LXsubs for my LXmini's, Seas L26RO4Y in open baffle

Any help is appreciated and I have since fixed my record player (cartridge weight) and fixed my amp gains to avoid this in the future.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

they might be reconable but I'd seriously just buy another pair because shipping will be a beast and once you add that to the recone price you probably will get cheaper with ebay units.


----------



## brainbot1 (Feb 19, 2016)

Lycancatt said:


> they might be reconable but I'd seriously just buy another pair because shipping will be a beast and once you add that to the recone price you probably will get cheaper with ebay units.


I contacted Madisound and they offer a discount for repurchasing. 211 each vs 270 list price. Sounds like that is the way to go. 
Thank you


----------

